# Seiko Or Orient ?



## Mr Whimpy (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi everyone

I've never owned a japanese watch but have found myself of late very much liking the looks of a divers watch and the 2 that have caught my attention are

1, just sold on here today Seiko SRP043

2, Orient CEM6500

can any of you fine people shed some knowledge on these models for me please.

I will start by saying if i do decide to purchase one it must have a bracelet as I'm not a fan of the rubber straps to be honest but that being said i also do not like a cheap tin sounding strap at the same time but enough blurb about straps as its the watch thats the main part.

so are these good watches as in well made have a good life in terms of case quality, and good movements with accurate time keeping and no dodgy winding sound on the rotor.

and lastly will i like them as much as a swiss watch ???

cheers in advance for any comments


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

You can't go wrong with either in my opinion,you should find the Orient in particular very accurate,build quality for both is excellent.

If you can I would buy both, it is Christmas after all.


----------



## Mr Whimpy (Jan 14, 2012)

PC-Magician said:


> You can't go wrong with either in my opinion,you should find the Orient in particular very accurate,build quality for both is excellent.
> 
> If you can I would buy both, it is Christmas after all.


Thats a great start thanks, I've been looking at reviews and videos of both on the tube and they do seem well made, i must say i do like the orient but the sound of that bracelet was a worry, here i go again about the bracelets :lol:

price wise they are very different and would like to know why that is or is it just a brand thing with seiko being more popular ?

cheers again


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

That Seiko is an unusual one- the 'Spork', no longer made and attaining somewhat of a cult status among collectors (they even have their own club on here). The price reflects that, and good ones are getting harder to find. Great watch, though, very large!

The Orient is known as the Mako, a very good value diver. The bracelets are not bad but not the best either (tad rattly). You may be better comparing with a Seiko SKX007, more similar price band and size.










Or my preference, the Monster Black:










The bracelet on the Monster is a very good one, too.

Do remember that all of these have straps you can take off and change: in fact one of the additional pleasures of watch collecting is buying new straps!!

Take a nose around Creation Watches- they have a big range of Orient, Seiko and the other contender- Citizen- for dive watches. Cheap and fast delivery too.

HTH,

Alex.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

If you want a little larger watch than the orient mako but still want to stay in brand have a look at the mako xl, ive got one and i think its a really nice looking piece


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

chris.ph said:


> If you want a little larger watch than the orient mako but still want to stay in brand have a look at the mako xl, ive got one and i think its a really nice looking piece


Agreed- I had an XL, and it was really nice. One I regret flipping!

My orange one:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

thats the same one ive got, it wears really well :thumbup:


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Couple of side by side, under truly pants lighting!


----------



## Mr Whimpy (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks for all the great replies everyone it's really helpful and makes deciding much easier, what I do know is that the mako XL is way to big for my wrist and I can get away with say anything upto 44 max inc crown so it will be one of the 2 originals for sure.

I'm really likeing the blue mako as it has a great tint to it and can almost look black but when the light hits it it comes alive go me and saying that the seiko just looks so well made and that's what's swinging it for me at present plus I want it to wear for weekends as well as with a shirt so it fits a cuff or suit too

Trouble now is finding one at a price I'm happy paying and the long truth is if I can find the seiko for a great price then that's the one for me I think as I don't want I buy the orient an then say to myself I should have got the other one

Again big thanks people you have been great


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Be aware- the Spork is without the crown and wears BIG, considerably bigger than the XL.


----------



## Mr Whimpy (Jan 14, 2012)

apm101 said:


> Be aware- the Spork is without the crown and wears BIG, considerably bigger than the XL.


oh right wow i didn't think from the images it was so big but if it wears bigger than the XL then thats another story and a complete rethink

cheers for the comment


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Mr Whimpy said:


> and lastly will i like them as much as a swiss watch ???


That's a non-question. IMHO, that would depend on your personal preference(s).


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I acquired both the Orient Mako and the Mako XL a few months ago courtesy of the RLT sales department, and I can confirm the XL is a beauty. For me, the Mako was too small (but still a very nice looking thing) so I flipped it on here, but the XL is a definite keeper. I put it on a rubber diver's strap, but I think I prefer the original bracelet, so I'll be swapping it back onto that soon.

Here's a pic of them side by side so you can compare them for size:










And one showing the bracelet:










I hope that helps anyway :thumbup:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

I like the xl on rubber, i think i will see if my divex rubber will fit and of it does swap them over


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

22mm lugs as I recall...

I had mine on a brown leather NATO for a while, really suite it bizarrely.


----------



## Mr Whimpy (Jan 14, 2012)

Right ok so I se what your saying guys thanks.

The reason I'm worried on the XL is that I have a 7" wrist and and think it will look stupidly big but I'm gonna take a chance as I've seen some at good prices.

I do like the orange face on this one but I'm gonna go black and chrome I think as it suites all occasions


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Creation Watches have these at a shade under Â£100. There's a very handsome Planet Ocean look-alike, black dial orange bezel...


----------



## craighughes1084 (May 17, 2012)

My seiko premier kinetic perpetual has never let me down. Looks like a beaut too


----------



## Mr Whimpy (Jan 14, 2012)

apm101 said:


> Creation Watches have these at a shade under Â£100. There's a very handsome Planet Ocean look-alike, black dial orange bezel...





craighughes1084 said:


> My seiko premier kinetic perpetual has never let me down. Looks like a beaut too


I will look into creation now thats a good price cheers

and the seiko premier i will take a peak at now to see what its like thanks


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Mr Whimpy said:


> *The reason I'm worried on the XL is that I have a 7" wrist and and think it will look stupidly big *but I'm gonna take a chance as I've seen some at good prices.


If it helps, my wrist is 7.5" and this is what the XL looks like on me:










And here it is on a cheapo ebay rubber diver's strap:










I think the word you're looking for, is "awesome" :lol:


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

But Davey, there's no carbon fibre?!


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

apm101 said:


> But Davey, there's no carbon fibre?!


There's some on the back mate... :lol:


----------



## Mr Whimpy (Jan 14, 2012)

Big thanks for the wrist shots an measurement, I think that's the jobo for me then as it looks just about right.

Full fitting but not cumbersome and I really like it on the bracelet strap


----------

